# A solid product after a small fix.



## RichT

Yep, you get what you pay for. That's why the one you bought has a 3-star rating (which is too high in my opinion, given the design).

I'm glad you posted your review though, since you showed how someone can turn an $18 gauge into a usable tool for a mere $5. Very good info.


----------

